# Garlic Flower



## dysartsmoker (Mar 8, 2008)

Saw a thread on here that mentioned a garlic flower. Can't seem to find it can anyone tell me how to make one of these. I LOVE GARLIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richtee (Mar 8, 2008)

Get a whole garlic flower and cut the top off...making sure to at least knick the top of every clove inside.

Set on a square of aluminum foil big enough to completely cover when wrapped up.

Drizzle EVOO over the top cut portion... maybe a Tbsp.

Add a pinch of Kosher salt to top

Fold foil up and twist at top.

place in oven or smoker Oven 350-ish 30 Min..smoker might need an hour depending on temps.

Open and pop out cloves with a small spoon or fork end. Schmear on bread, steak, or your finger  :{)

Some peel the cloves, drizzle and wrap and cook that way... easier to deal with, but you miss the fun of popping them out of their husks!


----------



## dysartsmoker (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Rich will try tomorrow when doing my bacons


----------



## kueh (Mar 8, 2008)

Not sure if this is what you mean, but the galic plant does flower while growing.  These flowers are edible if you harvest them while they're immature.  My parents love chives flowers.  The flavour is bascially just a milder version of the plant.


----------



## richtee (Mar 8, 2008)

What I meant was the full bulb of garlic.... not the flowring top. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Mar 9, 2008)

doing one tomorrow with bacons wings and a fattie


----------



## desertlites (Mar 9, 2008)

just about anytime I have the grill going for any length of time I throw a couple on-they freeze well,if they last. I call it roasted garlic.


----------

